# La Monte Young???



## ArcticFox (Oct 10, 2014)

Hi, although I've been listening to classical music for some time now I still consider myself a newcomer to classical and I'm always trying to expand my knowledge of classical music by listening to the works of different composers from each musical period. I'm a student so I don't have money to constantly be spending on CDs so all the classical music I listen to comes from free websites like YouTube and Spotify. I've been able to find a lot of music by many diverse composers but one composer that has largely eluded is La Monte Young. 

The guy seems to be sort of an enigma when compared to his fellow founders of minimalism Philip Glass, Steve Reich, and Terry Riley (I've been able to find a lot of music by those other composers). I'm not sure if I'll like Young's music but it intrigues me that I can't seem to find very much of his music anywhere. Does anyone know where I can find FREE recordings of his music, particularly his supposed best work "The Well Tuned Piano" aside from some excerpts on YouTube. 

YouTube and Spotify have a lot of music but I've noticed that certain composers aren't very well represented on these sites, in those types of cases where do you guys go to find free music? 

I hope that this question hasn't been asked a million times before.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If you have a public library membership or a library account through your university, you could see if they have access to any of various online archives like Naxos Music Library. I haven't checked this latter, but their catalogue is quite extensive.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2015)

La Monte has kept pretty tight control over his music--over recordings of his music, that is.

And little or none of his Fluxus work is the kind of thing that could be recorded, well, not audio recording anyway. Video, sure, for some of it. But there are plenty of pieces that cannot be recorded in any way. One of those is "Change your mind repeatedly in a lyrical manner about Roman Catholicism." That's it. That's the piece. Just those words. I suppose you could record anything and say that it's Young's piece, but that would defeat the purpose.

Anyway, if you're in New York, you can go to Dream House practically any old time you want, though, for just a few bucks.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

ArcticFox said:


> YouTube and Spotify have a lot of music but I've noticed that certain composers aren't very well represented on these sites, in those types of cases where do you guys go to find free music?


Honestly, in those cases I reflect briefly on the idea that there are plenty more fish in the sea, and I go listen to something else.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Honestly his piece The Well-Tuned Piano has been difficult to find. 

I need to check iTunes again.


----------



## ArcticFox (Oct 10, 2014)

Ooh the Well Tuned Piano is on YouTube now! Yay!


----------

